# Thank you



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to thank all the people that ruined my favorite forum with your petty arguing. With the ending of Model Murdering there is little to keep me coming back to this forum. I was not a huge contributor but I did post when I didn't think I would bore too many. This site was awesome and I would visit many time a day but as of late....Well you all know the rest of the story. So to all involved with the bickering.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whoa!*

While current events have been fractious; it aint been great since the buy out. At that time, with the future uncertain; model murdering and many other noteworthy worthy threads were conserved immediately after the change of ownership was announced. After a predetermined "wait and see period"; there has been no measureable improvement; in fact quite the opposite; and there's more than enough blame to go around. Please, lets not single anything out per-sey and throw rocks at it. It is what it is, based on what it has become. Remember that I'm solely responsible for the closure and removal of model murderings content.

While I discreetly edited the content, I was deeply humbled; as I reviewed everyones kind words. I thank everyone personally who contributed their kind commentary and loyal support. Eventually the chronicle will be re-constructed into a much needed more user friendly format. 

The content has been pledged to a member funded, non commercial slotcar site YET TO BE CONSTRUCTED...so keep yer helmet on and your seat in the upright position on for now.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you Bill, glad to hear this is not going to turn into the Model Murdering memorial thread. Good luck with the new endeavor, I look forward to catching it on the Flip Side.

Rob


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*This thread...*

This thread(and others like it) my friends, promotes what is known as "Chain Reaction" or the "Avalanche Effect".
It serves no purpose other than to stir the pot, instill bad feelings, and promote riots and unrest. But once it's started, it cannot be stopped without more damage and destruction.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I like Aurora chassied slot cars...anyone?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> I like Aurora chassied slot cars...anyone?


YES GH, and... good clean topic info, HO shows, T-Dash, racing, BSRT, etc.......
:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dean???


I hesitated adding the e on the end. Wow, word spreads fast.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Naw thats absurd. Admittedly we've been openly adversarial; but I know that a proper side swipe from Deane would have contained fore thought, intelligence, and humor, at the bare minimum.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd like to advise everyone to take a deep breath, step away from their 'puter / mobile device and repeat "It's only a hobby". I do this when I get frustrated, as well. I'll try and get some more input from *Fordcowboy* and *slotcarman* over the next day or so to see what they think on some possible compromises. 

In the meantime, if ya'll can continue with the reasoned responses I've left in this thread, please feel free to continue on.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

So...who is Dean?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

beast1624 said:


> So...who is Dean?


I think he was the UK salesman for Granite Archer Raceways.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

What is the purpose of those pics in Deane's post? I am really interested in that lap counter. I know it is hopefully coming next month I even know the part # 21001. But what I do not know is how it works. Does it work by timing lights or does it work by sensors that count the lap when the car goes over it by the magnets in the car. I was wondering if it works my the magnet method, is it sensitive enough "see" a magnatraction car or even a t-jet's magnets.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you think this lap counter will Work with other brands of track too ? Or is it sensitive to the lane spacing and/or something unique to AFX Track ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*adaptable?*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Do you think this lap counter will Work with other brands of track too ? Or is it sensitive to the lane spacing and/or something unique to AFX Track ?


the picture seems to show it as a part of a track section, somewhat similar to AW's start and finish bridges on the drag tracks.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Wickford Troll*

"During my previous time here I crossed swords with Bill many times, I think in the main because I dared to question running street cars on a race track layout or whatever."

The hazmat team has been notified and the janitors will be along directly. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Deane, but you knew this was coming...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Buh-bye


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I had to delete the post with the lap counter info guys. I let 2 posts slide, but post 3 clinched it. Hopefully this counter will hit the American market soon and maybe wahoo Steve can drop by with some info (if he still runs Racemasters)...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldn't apologize slotcarman. He had every intention of stirring the pot! As I advised in a previous conversation, one post was not going to be the end of it. Glad that we are done with the troll master, again. Have a good day! pig


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I read the post before it got deleted and I found it to be very cool. I am in the dark over what the problem is with Deane. But I for one was very interested in that info. Because I am planning on buying 2 of those counters and the info pretty much sold me on it. I do not understand what the problem is but I dunno if I care. I am just glad I got to see the "super secret" info.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fost, deane has been a member here before and caused whatever that caused him to be banned for life. he has repeatedly violated that ban by opening new accounts with fictitious information. this time he openly identified himself. other times, you can tell by the high brow way he addresses everyone and his tone of conversation when he is using another illegal ID account.

yes, this was before my time too, but I have certainly seen him back here on several occasions and he continues to violate his ban.
I agree, the info he departed was interesting, but he should ask someone he knows to post that kind of thing, not himself.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I need to apologize. I was venting about one problem and adding to it at the same time. You have to understand that for me anyways, this forum is usually one place I can go at the end of the day that is stress free and fun. On this forum I don't have to worry about finances, family, real car problems etc...
This forum was just a great place to have fun with my pseudo friends talking about my #1 pastime. When I log on and every other post it seems is fighting and bickering well...... I was not singling anyone out. I just want everything to be back to normal. If there are issues among members why can't they take them to PM's? What is the constant need to keep these fights public? So again I am truly sorry and I vow to not say anything that might add to the problem for at least another 6 months! LOL!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

no worries.
you cannot possibly make as many faux pas as I do.
glad you find this relaxing most of the time.
it works if you work it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

oddrods said:


> Hey guys, I need to apologize. I was venting about one problem and adding to it at the same time. You have to understand that for me anyways, this forum is usually one place I can go at the end of the day that is stress free and fun. On this forum I don't have to worry about finances, family, real car problems etc...
> This forum was just a great place to have fun with my pseudo friends talking about my #1 pastime. When I log on and every other post it seems is fighting and bickering well...... I was not singling anyone out. I just want everything to be back to normal. If there are issues among members why can't they take them to PM's? What is the constant need to keep these fights public? So again I am truly sorry and I vow to not say anything that might add to the problem for at least another 6 months! LOL!


glad 2 have u smiling again O/R :thumbsup:
WELCOME...w/ Open-arms :thumbsup:
mean'n "Open-Arms" ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:

i'm sure we will be barraged w/ "Ditto's" on above :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> no worries.
> you cannot possibly make as many faux pas as I do.
> glad you find this relaxing most of the time.
> it works if you work it.


Al... "IF" I wasn't "Human" 2...i'ld shake my index-finger @ U :thumbsup:

ROFLMAO!!!

& TY 4 helping someone be able 2 do this year's Xmas-Exchange :thumbsup:
"Santa "IS" Watch'n" ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No sweat oddrods!! I feel the same way that you do!! Hobbytalk is supposed to be my escape from real life issues, drama and headaches. Lately, it's been one dramafest after another, and was at the point where I was ready to just walk away. This is the main reason I threw my moderator application into the ring. Yes, right now it's worse than before because I can't just ignore it; I have to get involved; but my hopes are I can help make a difference and try to get the slot boards back to the fun and relaxing place it once was. Lendell and I can't do it alone though. It's going to take the cooperation of everyone who enjoys the privilege of posting here to work with us and each other. 

We have 3 custom build projects in the customs forums just waiting for folks to get involved in. There's plenty of time on all 3 (2 are lumped together) with over 50 and 100 days to complete. The closer one is the Christmas Exchange which is always fun, and I have 2 build off competitions started, one for a car and the other for a truck, that has had plenty of sight seers but no commitments as of yet. 

I happened to be digging through the great HT library this afternoon, and ran across a big thread (at least 7 pages) from 2007 (before my time). What I found amazing is the slot boards had 3 or 4 build projects going on at once. There was a custom group build by MT Yoder, the Christmas Swap, and the end of the year build. There may have been another going on that I can't recall, maybe a Heart of Hobbytalk Auction too??? To give some of the grey hairs a hint, the Yoder competition included quite a few memorable projects. Most of us have seen Bob...I can make a custom out of anything...Zilla's Red Baron VW bug!! Bill Hall's yellow Hot Rod Lincoln was in the match (which a year later I assisted with the LED lighting), VJ, Wes, and more were involved too. I only skimmed the last few pages and had to cook dinner and accidentally bonked myself off line so I didn't get to see more.

I'd love to see us as a group get back to that level of friendship, peace and happiness we shared here on the boards. One way to do that is group projects. Another way is we all have to learn to respect each other, whether we like someone or not. As I've said before, and I'm not pointing the finger at anyone in particular, *read the terms of service* (right next to the "My Settings" button up top). Hank spelled out the really important stuff in plain English. Some of the other rules could be interpreted too many ways :freak:, but the most important are easy to read and get the gist of. If we can all commit to just abiding by the first two, the rest are easy enough to deal with.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I read the post before it got deleted and I found it to be very cool. I am in the dark over what the problem is with Deane. But I for one was very interested in that info. Because I am planning on buying 2 of those counters and the info pretty much sold me on it. I do not understand what the problem is but I dunno if I care. I am just glad I got to see the "super secret" info.


hey Frost, like Al said on "Deane"...

I would question the "Super-Secret info", due 2 its "Source"...
but if true, believe me, there are a bunch of "Secret-Slot Agents"
checking on it as we speak, & w/ it comes 2 "Slots" on HT..
NOTHIN' stays "Secret" long... LOL :thumbsup:

and many can repass this info 4 the asking, that had 2 be....

any chance on JUST reposting the facts, no more, no less, of that slot-info guys/Mods? 

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Frost, like Al said on "Deane"...
> 
> I would question the "Super-Secret info", due 2 its "Source"...
> but if true, believe me, there are a bunch of "Secret-Slot Agents"
> ...


My b.s. detector did not go off on it. Also I did some reading more about the counter in question (afx #21001) and what I read on another site backs the deleted info up. The info also read like a mfg.detail sheet. Like something you would get from a trade show.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

What stinks is I missed the "Deane" posts and because their deleted, it's like reading a book with pages tore out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Again, sorry Ed. I woulda drew you a picher of them if I knew you wanted to see them... :tongue: 

There was nothing unusual about them, other than the info on the lap counters, which I did find interesting. I did a search on line for them and found nothing, but if Deane says they're coming soon, they must be, right?  He always has the scoop on what's coming down the pipeline, that's his usual M.O., and I don't mean money order.

The safe bet on the lap counter would be to shoot a message to wahoo Steve at Racemasters and see if he'll let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the description sounds surprisingly like the original SlotDragon system that only worked with inline chassis. different housings, but very similar.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Sethdaddy, I wouldn't get yer shorts all wound up about those photo's. They were most likely taken at the iHobby show or a show like iHobby. The stuff that shows up at those shows has a 50/50 chance of making it to production! Hence deane has officially got a bunch of you guys all wound up about a bunch of maybe/if come slot stuff, which you may never see for sale. Just for giggles, there hasn't been any new, NEWS posts on the Racemasters site since 2012! JMOFHO !!! pig


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

This is about 1 of 5 or so sites that show them being released around U.S. Thanksgiving.http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LNDHXX


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> What stinks is I missed the "Deane" posts and because their deleted, it's like reading a book with pages tore out.


You missed absolutely NOTHING of any importance......trust me.

Just a few, (stolen) out of frame pics of shells that will, likely, never see the shelves of any stores.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Some things need to be thrashed out in public! Pm's and emails are only going to work if both parties is being reasonable. Lets not forget what may seem to be _*complaining*_ and moaning could be an informative post warning others of possible problems.
I have an issue with Slotnstuff, but now if I post my experience with this guy to inform others of the problem I will be labelled!! Damned if I do, damned if I don't!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Ed, I did save this pic from Deano!!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tower hobby has the AFX 69 camaro & mustang listed on their site with a release date.....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Just email or call AFX Racing and ask them. They are one of the most communicative customer friendly mfgs in the slot business. I'm sure they would be happy to at least confirm what you are seeing on all the sites. They're there to sell stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

liking that Camaro


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Do you think this lap counter will Work with other brands of track too ? Or is it sensitive to the lane spacing and/or something unique to AFX Track ?


Ralphthe3rd, 

Did you look at the picture of it on the TowerHobbies.com site? It is snap on. I wonder if it would work on other tracks? 

Dave


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I didn't see THOSE pics.

Both of them would be great.....IF we ever see them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

kiwidave said:


> Some things need to be thrashed out in public! Pm's and emails are only going to work if both parties is being reasonable. Lets not forget what may seem to be ***** and moaning could be an informative post warning others of possible problems.
> I have an issue with Slotnstuff, but now if I post my experience with this guy to inform others of the problem I will be labelled!! Damned if I do, damned if I don't!!


Not necessarily.... And I agree with you in regards to this issue. I would attempt to rectify if off the boards first though. 


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=399670


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here you go...I got the other pictures of the TA's, the Nascar and the lap counter:





































Looks like some good stuff commin' our way!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here are the '69 Camaro Z28 & '69 Boss 302 Mustang (on the Mega G 1.7 LWB chassis):


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> What stinks is I missed the "Deane" posts and because their deleted, it's like reading a book with pages tore out.


Systems normal 

He was merely defending his honor, poking me in the eye on the way by, and denying his gluttonous appetite for pounding minutia into horse patte'.... 

:beatdeadhorse: 

and eventually regulating it into horse padookee. (sadly we have no steaming pile icon) 

Of note: I was deeply honored to be thrown under the bus in the same sentence with Tim Leppert.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Smalltime, I can understand your hesitation at believing new things are coming in this hobby but from everything we have seen and heard on these new AFX releases, I think it is safe to now believe that they are coming and just look forward to them.

I am loving the muscle cars especially and the detailing on the new Nascars is amazing. 

I'm a friend of Deane's in the U.K. and I race against him at EAHORC. You can tell we're different people as there are plenty of photos with us both in it and I would hope that my posts would also indicate that. Deanes biggest flaw is that he cares TOO much about HO and is too keen to impart ideas that he feels are better than what people currently do. Oh and an almost fanatical love of facts! Sometimes you do have to hit him over the head to get him to pipe down! But I can assure you that he does mean well really but he is very adverserial.

I don't intend to be a conduit for him on this forum. I'll defend him in as much as he is my friend but that's about it. 

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

It is truly sad that such threads as " Model Murdering" and "What is your Most Wanted" gone. The Model Murdering is one which I enjoyed and a main reason why became a lifetime supporter. The sensorship saddens me deeply and would've stopped me from doing so if it was apparent befor I paid. I really don't see the website surviving if they continue to not be able to recognize the assets they have. I have only traded never sold so having the membership wasn't necessary.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Other New Cars coming from Racemasters, as seen at their Booth at this years IHobby Expo, in Schaumburg, IL.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I did some digging sjracer. The Most Wanted thread wasn't locked.. It was simply buried about 4 pages back. I've bumped it back to page one for you. As far as the censoring, as I've stated elsewhere, FCB has a life beyond Hobbytalk. Playing moderator is no picnic, especially doing it single handedly, and trying to keep the peace, and keep everyone within the guidelines that Hank set up isn't easy and can be exceptionally time consuming. Sometimes, locking a thread is the only way to eliminate an issue within the time you can devote to the job, which is IMHO the main reason many threads wound up that way. Many of them relate to the first two rules in the terms of service, which is why I keep stressing them. If everyone abides by rules 1 and 2, the rest are easy to live by. 

As for Model Murdering, Some content has been edited out, some remains. I'm not sure what Bill's plan is for it, but last I checked he was pruning selected bits out, which is his choice, and leaving other bits in. Hopefully, should he decide to leave HT for greener pastures, he'll leave us with some good stuff to read and good pix to peruse. 

As far as Deane is concerned, Gareth, I agree he needs to be bonked on the head from time to time. I was more than willing to look past his first recent post, since he was defending himself saying he wasn't another poster. I even looked past the second post. But the third one I had to react. Deane has a way of poking a stick into a bee hive and giving it a good jumble, and then pointing the finger at everyone around him while he plays innocent. Sadly for him, I'm no stranger to his technique and nipped it in the bud before it gave me a even bigger headache. 

Again, my apologies to anyone who might have had PM's with Deane, or felt the material he submitted in post two was a good read. Hopefully someone from Racemasters will pop in and give us the whole scoop on these cars and the lap counter. I really like the cars!! 1.7 gives them much better proportions than the 1.5 competitor counterparts. In the meantime, I think the new pix look quite intriguing and I can't wait to see more info on them.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Wow, how'd that happen SCM at one point in time it was a sticky. As far as censorship I've watched people pick fights in various threads and nothing happens to them. When I decided to defend myself which I was told I was allowed to do I was threatened with censorship. I sent a email to a moderator and suggested he review the person's post for the last year but nothinbg. Look give me back my money and I'll head for greener pastures. I'm not selling so it has little advantages to me if there's not a level playing field and it's not!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

If someone doesn't hit the "REPORT POST" button, we might not have a clue that someone is being a Troll / Flaming. Once that happens, you can be guaranteed that a Mod will be sticking their nose in and trying to find out what's going on. 

Also, there's "defending yourself" and then there's Responding In Kind. The latter doesn't ever solve anything and will indeed get you some negative attention from a Mod. I try to take everything into account - such as having a really bad day - tho will not tolerate outright instigation/Trolling, flagrant cursing/language or blatant flaming. The majority of the posters here are adults - act like it and there won't be any need for a Moderator to "censor" you. 

There are no refunds for your Lifetime or Annual Supporter Status, so far as I know. You can attempt to contact the owner - TheForumGuru - and see what he says, tho.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Then please explain how a sticky thread became unstuck? Additionally, I have personally pm-ed you in the past regarding a situation.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PM replied to. I await your response so I can get the information that I requested.

I can't comment about the thread being Un-Stickied, as I doubt very seriously that I did so.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just stickied the thread. I hope that helps a little at least.

I need to make a request here. The moderators don't need people to report every single post on a thread they disagree with. One report per thread is sufficient. If there's more than one post, make a note of the offending post numbers and put them in the note. Overloading our emails with reports on post after post will more likely be ignored than attended to..

Keep in mind, you aren't the only one reporting these threads. I just found out I had a ton of emails regarding reported threads. I wasn't informed about this happening, as I had a habit of checking my emails weekly. I guess I have to check my email every hour now?

If you find a problem with a thread, report it. ONCE! Remember, your report goes to every moderator, and every report is another email.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> I was deeply honored to be thrown under the bus in the same sentence with Tim Leppert.


Of course, we all know it was the "Magic Bus"........


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Gareth said:


> Smalltime, I can understand your hesitation at believing new things are coming in this hobby but from everything we have seen and heard on these new AFX releases, I think it is safe to now believe that they are coming and just look forward to them.
> 
> I am loving the muscle cars especially and the detailing on the new Nascars is amazing.
> 
> ...


I too am guilty in our stupid little feud. I realize that.

I am trying to stay away from the confrontational stuff, I think I'm doing a good job.

I do hope that racemasters has a good rollout of their new stuff, and I hope sales soar. It's just kind of hard to keep your chin up sometimes.

Keep defending your friend, (I defend mine ravenously) From us neanderthals over here across the pond. A good friend is ALWAYS worth defending.

I hope in the future I can control myself better, Hey. It's a goal.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just stickied the thread. I hope that helps a little at least.
> 
> I need to make a request here. The moderators don't need people to report every single post on a thread they disagree with. One report per thread is sufficient. If there's more than one post, make a note of the offending post numbers and put them in the note. Overloading our emails with reports on post after post will more likely be ignored than attended to..
> 
> ...


as said before....
'" Being a Moderator, IS a FULLTIME-Job .... & some of them here have a "Real-Lives" 2...." 

wrong buttons get pushed by ACCIDENT I'm sure @ times, 
even "Mod's" are "Human"... (though I can't see how (??) :tongue:... 
this is a joke 2 lighten things up)....

FCB's done a GREAT-Service 2 HT... Griffworks is helping w/ damage control...as SCM's... "Tweeking" the system's Fubar's right off the bat :thumbsup:

the "Recent-Kaos" didn't help matters any either..( Zigfreid from Get smart..)

a chain of command was/is needed...
as well as "W.T,Heck Do I send 2???"... NOW explained in "Slot-eeze"...

so; SCM gets the "Scoop" on "Wha-Happin'n??", 
FCB verifies & tries 2 rectify,
Griffworks has all the switches necessary, 2 make HT work 4 EVERYONE..

(Sorry Griffworks, never met U or did much conversate'n B4..so wing'n it on u'r job description... other than "HE Who holds Da' Keys" :thumbsup: again,
jocularity 2 lighten the atmosphere here :wave 

being ex-military, "I" think this New Chain Of Command, will be a VAST improvement in keeping, peace, harmony & "WHERE do "I" GO 4 Help??.."

and Frostbitten :wave:
like I said, we got a lot of 'Secret-Agents" on here, that w/ get ANY facts & rumors on new-slot-stuff up on HT...ASAP ;-)

thanks 2 all w/ reposted Just the "Info" lost in the necessary shuffle..
PLUS MORE info/Pics 2:thumbsup:

so, "Damage-Control"...is WELL underway 

thanks 2 our Chain Of Command :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

smalltime said:


> I too am guilty in our stupid little feud. I realize that.
> 
> I am trying to stay away from the confrontational stuff, I think I'm doing a good job.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great goal to have.

And I hear you on struggling to keep your chin up. I used to be able to go to my local toy shop and buy AFX cars, track, sets and spare parts. Now it all has to come from the States on the Internet. I really miss that browsing experience.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Gareth said:


> Sounds like a great goal to have.
> 
> And I hear you on struggling to keep your chin up. I used to be able to go to my local toy shop and buy AFX cars, track, sets and spare parts. Now it all has to come from the States on the Internet. I really miss that browsing experience.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean by actually seeing the items in a store/shop. Over looking at it on the net I always will buy something whenever I go into my buddies store. Not just because he has been one of my friends for about 25 years. But because I have it in my hands and there is just something that makes you want to buy something.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Back to Racemasters, did you know that Bad L's Hobby has the Pre-Order listing Prices for the '69 Mustang and Camaro already up on their site.... PRE Order Here


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

BadL .... also has 2 sets listed with the '69 cars and the stockers... both including a tripower pack.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe this af/x racemasters etc. Coming soon subject needs a thread all of its own.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, I miss Deane. I say let him back in. Then we will see some real interesting arguments. Some of them even constructive. By the way, there has been more petty bickering and nonsense on this site since he was banned. Dave.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That ain't happenin'.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thank you Griff! pig


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Giggle...now exiled to the power of three. Why was there any doubt with two legitimate beheadings already in play? All we should have heard was the plumbing being exercised. We really need an Icon for that. 

Looks like a wooden stake is the only answer. Sadly for the innocent, any IP from or near Wickford, Wockford or Wanker townships should be have to pass prior scrutiny.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> That ain't happenin'.



That's beautiful, man.

:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I also agree with Griff. I've got nothing against Deane personally, but I've witnessed too many pot stirrings caused by him; not only here but on other slot related boards. I also don't buy his pleas of innocence regarding them. At times, he clearly posts stuff with the intention of creating problems, and then tries to blame the resulting melee on other people on the boards. He also had and obviously still has a personal vendetta with some of our regular contributors and likes to go out of his way to make sure they get agitated. 

As far as interesting arguments go, at this time I really don't think we need them here. They have a tendency to turn into something ugly, and we're trying to get away from those situations. For some reason, too many of us have forgotten how to debate an issue without making it turn into a turf war. There's other slot related boards available (where Deane is active even) where you can go and enjoy that type of volatile environment should you want to. 

Please don't take this the wrong way.I'm not suggesting that you or anyone else leave Hobbytalk. I'm just saying there is no reason you can't visit both boards and get your fill of both. There are many of us who participate in multiple boards. I personally choose not to. I'm not pushing for a gum drops and lollipops agenda here, but rather continuing Hank's goal of a family friendly site with an informative, creative, friendly and drama free atmosphere. 

We don't need arguments to re-achieve that goal. What we all need to do is go back to what we were doing before all this drama happened. You know what I find odd? It used to be I'd come on the boards and find 10-12 threads with new posts in the customs board, and maybe see 1-2 new post in general discussion and in box stock/collecting. Now I hardly see more than a couple new posts on the customs board, and a bunch of drama filled posts in general discussion. We need to get back to work playing with little cars cars, and let the TV handle the drama stuff.

While I'm up here babbling on my soap box, let me give you guys something else to think about. Many are upset about certain threads getting closed. While I'm not fond of that method of crowd control, I will defend FCB in his actions. One moderator can't possibly handle the slot boards by himself, especially when he has a real life too. What is really puzzling me though is why we feel the need to repeat the same situation over and over. Instead of learning a lesson from it and getting back to what we do best, for some odd reason we think doing stuff that caused the initial problem again would yield a different result. The majority of us slot heads are in our 40's, 50's and 60's, yet lately we've been acting like a bunch of kindergarteners... It's time to grow up, put down the internet nun chucks and pick up the bottles of red oil. I can't start working on reinstating closed threads until we as a group can start acting like adults again. This means following the terms of service, in particular rules one and two. 

Oh, and one more thing. My current situation allows me more than ample time to do research into who I perceive to currently be troublemakers. I know how to do my homework, and my gut feelings carry a 98% accuracy rating. I also know how to put 2+2 together. I'll probably let you get away with it once, but next time I can assure you, you won't.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

WERD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I know his history over several BB, but you have to admit 3 out of 4 ain't bad.
He can be creative, friendly and informative. I'll concede the drama part.:devil:
His similar posts of info & pics regarding the new AFX stuff on another BB
were complimented as appreciated.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Bill, that is too funny. So I guess this means there are no plans for a vacation to Merry Old England in your future? Travel agent, Dave.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dyno Dom said:


> I know his history over several BB, but you have to admit 3 out of 4 ain't bad.
> He can be creative, friendly and informative. I'll concede the drama part.:devil:
> His similar posts of info & pics regarding the new AFX stuff on another BB
> were complimented as appreciated.


I could've let one or two or three incidents pass, especially if Deane himself were goaded into "snapping" at someone. It happens. We all have Bad Days. 

However, Deane is a Troll. It's really that simple. He was warned several times, didn't heed, so is gone. You only get so many extra points for "creative, friendly and informative" that can easily be overwhelmed by the buildup of Troll Points. I'd say he just can't help himself, so is pretty much a "sick" individual in that regard, an addict, if you will. 

So, he's gone, ain't gonna be allowed back. His propensity for creating a new account after being Banned proves he's never going to Play Well With Others.

Please don't take this as a jab at you. I'm just commenting on your post, nothing personal at all on my end. You're entitled to your opinion and I'm glad that there are folk that Deane apparently hasn't rubbed the wrong way.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Griff, my post was tongue & cheek. I've read many of his offerings under various names over a # of BB. 
There were times he was enlightening, sometimes provoked and other times I just read & wondered how/why/where will this lead/can't be good/bound to get ugly.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah, OK, gotcha. No worries, regardless.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Who started what?*

"(SCM) I can't start working on reinstating closed threads until we as a group can start acting like adults again." 

Please explain how the subsequent fallout behavior actually prevents you from righting the wrong? :freak: 

I seem to remember that "WE" didnt START anything. If memory serves it was arbitrarily thrust upon us out of a clear blue sky. Only THEN did all hell broke loose. Right? 

Transparent at best, tarring the entire E/C thread with the "bashing interpretation" didnt pass the sniff test and it never will. The TOS is fairly specific about where and how business is to be conducted on this forum. Perhaps the correct call was to advise those with issues to take it to PM and not conduct their petty Ebay related squabbles openly on HT's public forum; and also, to not allow individual parties or groups to curry favor or influence policy behind the scenes using dollars as leverage. Then one could tidy up any undesirable context, if there actually was any; and issue a reminder about keeping posts educational and civil.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> Giggle...now exiled to the power of three. Why was there any doubt with two legitimate beheadings already in play? All we should have heard was the plumbing being exercised. We really need an Icon for that.
> 
> Looks like a wooden stake is the only answer. Sadly for the innocent, any IP from or near Wickford, Wockford or W***** townships should be have to pass prior scrutiny.


Not sure that you should really be posting that kind of language on a family friendly forum Bill. Perhaps you should alter that one?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*Rules for the board* 
FROM THE TOS RULES: 
What are the guidelines that need to be followed when using HobbyTalk? We have just a few simple rules that we expect everyone to observe. They are just here to help everything run smoothly and make sure everyone has fun. If you ever have any questions about them, feel free to email me. Different areas may have modifications to the TOS to reflect the needs of that area. If there other guidelines, the moderator of that area will have them posted in that area as a “sticky” thread. Please read them so you understand them. 
1. Treat everyone with respect. While we all may not agree with what everyone's opinion, many people come here to get different opinions. Because someone does not agree with you does not mean you should get nasty with them. Treat others with respect and you will earn everyone’s respect in return.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I still think their is a difference. Were talking about a auction site that is not connected to this site. Just because they are a member here shouldn't preclude us from posting are opions on it. 
Now if a member posts In are for sale section the shuld not be price policing going on.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

WE have had member post things about other member auction .They were not happy about it. Not all member know who are member on the board here or their e-bay names. fcb


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry, it took me a minute to work out where I had seen all of this before. Gentlemen, it's all been said and done, over and over and over in the POS Snake Pit. I'm unconcerned with what goes on at POS but I can't help but feel that this entire thread is tainting the HT brew. Please stop.

Hmmm, let's look around for suitable distractions. Hey, check out the funky new endbell tool I made a while back! Makes light work of an otherwise tricky task...



Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Not an opinion -just a fact and observation. Ever since the Ebay Thread was yanked, tensions have been high and everyone is ready for a fight anytime-anywhere on this slot Forum. In other words, this place has sure taken a Dive in the Crapper the past couple of months....and EVERYONE is at Fault ! (ie- Members and Management alike)
This place Isn't Fun anymore- Nope 
PS- The TOS here is a Joke anyhow, no children ever come here willingly, this Slot Section is Adults Only, kids could care less. And IF a "kid" was reading this and came here of his own free will, I'm sure he has heard and spoken the kind of language that's written here and forbade...after-All, He watches TV and Video !


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

fordcowboy said:


> WE have had member post things about other member auction .They were not happy about it. Not all member know who are member on the board here or their e-bay names. fcb


So if someone were to say "the Panama Rugrats(fictional I hope) stink and I hate them". If someone here didn't like what I commented about the Panama Rugrats and complained. Why would you delete this whole thread?

And I can probably answer that myself. As someone will take the time to complain about all the other posts in the thread.

Again why not remove the offending post instead of closing the whole thread?

The Ebay thread had more than price policing in it. There was alot of other helpful information contained in it.

They were not selling there wares here. Opions about it should not be censored whether or not they are members here. 
If they want to sell there wares here price policing should not be tolerated.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

A fire cant burn without 3 essential things, fuel, heat and oxygen! This thread is one of that triad! Lets take one away and put this fire out fellas, it is absolutely detrimental to the health of this site, we are all gonna get burned and its not fair to some of us here!!

JS


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

On this last post and point, I have to say I agree. 

As to the point of consternation for a majority of you folks, I'll let you guys hash it out with *fordcowboy* and *slotcarman12078*. My reason for that is that I'm not nearly as down with how the subtle things have been done here in the Slot Car forums. 

My opinion, tho, is that there's a "spirit" of TOS that needs to be followed more so than just the actual rules themselves in some occasions. This sounds sort of like it's not truly violating the TOS in and of itself - if no insults are hurled at a fellow member and an adult discussion can occur where prices on eBay are concerned, then I personally can't think of a reason for it to _not_ continue. People tend to be looking out for others in most of the forums that I frequent and if you can point out in a calm, reasonable manner that "John" is offering his Slot Car Racer X that retails for $5 for a total of $5 more than MSRP and that the car seems to be freely available, then "John" needs to not throw a temper tantrum at "Bob" and flame him. 

On the other hand, Caveat Emptor is the word of the day on eBay - let the buyer beware. It's not our responsibility to police others in what is still essentially a Free Market society. Most of the world that these forums reach obviously have 'Net access and the buyers can do their own research. Some folks don't live in America where we have a Wal-Mart in every town that you can go pick up Slot Car Racer X for a nice $5 and have to rely on what they can find online, be it via eBay or otherwise. That's what's both great and bad about a capitalist society in which the seller can ask whatever they want for an item. Just remember that you, the buyer, don't have to pay it if you'll just be a little patient and look around a bit. 

Again, tho, there are possibly subtleties that I'm unaware of with this situation. My advice to all sides is to try and be polite while also being firm, learn that there's also a time to give a bit - that whole "a tree in the wind that bends" thing, if you'll think about it. Give and take is how things tend to get done in a free society - otherwise you're pretty much in a dictatorship. While following the TOS on HobbyTalk isn't the same as having all of your U.S. Constitutional Rights, folks have to remember that you essentially are on someone else's property - or think of it as being in another country - wherein you have to follow that persons rules or you can leave the property - or be deported. 

And yes, I realize that some folks can't tell the difference and want to start screaming about "censorship" or the like. As has been made note of by myself and other Mod's here, you can either follow the TOS that you agreed to do when you joined up, or you can leave for a forum that'll cater to your every whim - up to the point that you piss that owner or set of Mod's off. I'll be right there to help you out the door if you can't Play Well With Others, because the job of the Moderator is to Keep The Peace. 






Ralphthe3rd said:


> Not an opinion -just a fact and observation. Ever since the Ebay Thread was yanked, tensions have been high and everyone is ready for a fight anytime-anywhere on this slot Forum. In other words, this place has sure taken a Dive in the Crapper the past couple of months....and EVERYONE is at Fault ! (ie- Members and Management alike)
> This place Isn't Fun anymore- Nope
> PS- The TOS here is a Joke anyhow, no children ever come here willingly, this Slot Section is Adults Only, kids could care less. And IF a "kid" was reading this and came here of his own free will, I'm sure he has heard and spoken the kind of language that's written here and forbade...after-All, He watches TV and Video !


While there's a fine line between using some words in polite company when considering other parts of the world, the rules are the rules here. As I mention above, if you can't use polite conversation, then you're welcome to go elsewhere that doesn't mind you dropping an F-Bomb. I'm no prude, to say the least, as I Served in the USAF and have said more than my fair share of Bad Words. But I don't go into another man's house and curse around them or their family. It's one thing to say "damn", it's another entirely to tell someone to "F- You", call someone any name at all or to insinuate that their parents weren't married when they were conceived or born into this world. 

And just so's you know there are children who sometimes visit HobbyTalk with their parents and there are a few youngsters who have their own accounts and visit fairly regularly in some of the forums. There used to be more in the Models forum, but people who think they have a Right to be crass and idiotic drove some of them away. 

Finally, these are hobbies here. If you're feeling so angry at another poster that you have to curse at them or just call them names, you're not enjoying your hobby. If there's no joy in it for you, then my advice is to find another hobby. 

Now, I've said all that I'm going to say here. I'll let *fordcowboy* or *slotcarman12078* get their final words in. If you have anything you wish to direct at me, send me a PM.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, REALLY. That's the sort of language you might use around your own family, but it's not even slightly acceptable here. Obviously, you know it's not acceptable, yet chose to use it again anyhow. You've been here long enough to know better and have been called on it before. 

And again - if you don't like the rules here, you're welcome to find another forum. If need be, I'll help you leave here. If you don't like being "censored", then don't break the rules or go find a forum where such language is acceptable. 

BTW, had you simply blotted out the statement like this: "Holy xxxx!", I would've accepted that, grudgingly in this instance. However, you could've simply said "Holy poo!" to make your point in the now Deleted post above this one and made the same point of example. 

I guess it is indeed time to lock this thread. Thanks for that incentive, *Ralphthe3rd.*


----------

